# 8th Dan Hapkido



## Akashiro Tamaya (Jan 30, 2005)

This site claims a master with a 8th Dan rank in Hapkido.   There are no other intent other than to see if anyone see's this gentleperson rank has any legitimacy or not. 

http://www.angelfire.com/celeb/hapkido/First.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/celeb/hapkido/2.htm


I found this looking for info in Hapkido. 


Thanks


----------



## bignick (Jan 31, 2005)

*This is entirely my opinion, but:

*I think you always need to take some caution when someone claims such a high rank in more than one martial art (i.e. Hapkido and Taekwondo).  Legitimate instructors with those credentials are few and far between if you can find any at all.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 31, 2005)

Ditto what Nick said,......I've never heard of a kickboxing "Shihan". I would be skeptical at best.


----------



## iron_ox (Jan 31, 2005)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> This site claims a master with a 8th Dan rank in Hapkido.   There are no other intent other than to see if anyone see's this gentleperson rank has any legitimacy or not.



Hello,

This guy has some rank stuff posted, to avois being banned, I won't directly comment, execpt to say check out the names on the certs and the orgs. that issued them.  

For Hapkido (I cannot speak for TaeKwonDo), there is not one of those organizations that can offer legitimate rank in Hapkido.  IF you want more info, please PM me.


----------



## whalen (Jan 31, 2005)

Kev.

I have been aroud  a while i have seen and i know a lot of people in Hapkido world wide .....

And I have never seen or heard of any of these groups ,I also mentioned it to My instructor in Korea ( this Morning )  and he had never heard of them, 


Hal Whalen artyon:


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 31, 2005)

The certificate is a Jido Kwan cert.   The only problem is that Jido Kwan is one of the original 7 kwans of Taekwondo.  Jido Kwan has nothing to do with Hapkido! :mp5:  :flame: 

www.millersmudo.com


----------



## Black Belt FC (Jan 31, 2005)

Gentlemen,



You missed the evidence at hand, the certificate is signed by the famous Haase from which many smoke and mirrors claims hail from. 



http://www.angelfire.com/celeb/hapkido/2.htm


By the way the Jidokwan doesn't recognize that certificate nor the person who signed it.


----------



## kadosu (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.angelfire.com/celeb/hapkido/2.htm

"Dojunim Dafyd Haase" was printed at the end of certificate .
he printed some of hapkido and jujitsu certificate of IJF' name.
if you visit here www.dafydhasse.com. you might be know him.artyon: 

SHIN HOON


----------

